# 6 months training



## Ginger_J (May 11, 2012)

Hello

I have been running now for about 6 months.  I am 6 weeks into a 12 week Half Marathon Training Program for a half marathon in October.  Over the last week or so, I have found that sometimes I appear to have no stamina.  Does this happen whilst following a training plan or could something else be going on?  It can happen when my blood sugars are perfect before and during the run.  I still want to run and have not lost my drive. I just seem to plod rather than stride at times!!!!

It could simply be that I am running more miles now than I have before but I simply don't know.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2012)

Hi Ginger, are you getting enough rest in between runs? It's good to follow a programme, but you also have to take heed of how you are feeling, and if you are finding things heavy going then it may be tat you need 2 or 3 days complete rest from it. It's also a good idea to do some other kind of exercise, like maybe cycling or swimming, or rowing (on a lake or a machine!). Another thing to bear in mind is that it's not just your legs you need to increase in strength and stamina - your upper body and core also need strengthening because don't forget you are having to move your arms backwards and forwards a few thousand times too!


----------



## BigMalc (May 14, 2012)

Not sure what Type you are but as T2 I was also told to make doubly sure that you are taking on enough water and sweets etc.  

Initially the Dr said just do what non diabetics do and you should be fine, but my DSN was agahst at that advice and rammed home that if in doubt take more liquid and energy.

Jelly babies/wine gums work OK for me for up to a couple of hours, but I need something more substantial for more than that, but havent found out what yet and am loathe to try to posh gels as they cost too much.

I would also concur with Northerner with making sure you get enough rest as well.

That said, keep it up and do let us know how it is going. 

Good luck

Just seen you are T1, so not sure how helpful my advice is for you, but the best wishes remain totally valid!


----------



## Ginger_J (May 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi Ginger, are you getting enough rest in between runs? It's good to follow a programme, but you also have to take heed of how you are feeling, and if you are finding things heavy going then it may be tat you need 2 or 3 days complete rest from it. It's also a good idea to do some other kind of exercise, like maybe cycling or swimming, or rowing (on a lake or a machine!). Another thing to bear in mind is that it's not just your legs you need to increase in strength and stamina - your upper body and core also need strengthening because don't forget you are having to move your arms backwards and forwards a few thousand times too!



I ran 10 miles yesterday at a fairly slow pace, 11.15 min miles! First 6 miles were fine but by mile 9 I was running out of energy. At Mile 10, I was just exhausted. Thinking back now, I think that I needed to take on something to eat. What can Type 1 runners eat that will give them energy but not the spike?

Thanks for the advice so far


----------



## Ginger_J (May 21, 2012)

BigMalc said:


> Not sure what Type you are but as T2 I was also told to make doubly sure that you are taking on enough water and sweets etc.
> 
> Initially the Dr said just do what non diabetics do and you should be fine, but my DSN was agahst at that advice and rammed home that if in doubt take more liquid and energy.
> 
> ...



I ran 10 miles yesterday at a fairly slow pace, 11.15 min miles! First 6 miles were fine but by mile 9 I was running out of energy. At Mile 10, I was just exhausted. Thinking back now, I think that I needed to take on something to eat.


----------



## lucy123 (May 21, 2012)

If its the training plan I have been looking at- are you due for a sort of rest week in week 7?   Maybe this is why you feel like you do.
Also, not sure if this helps as I think you say your sugars are fine, but I had a situation a week or so ago on the treadmill where I really hit the wall, and have since been told it was more than likely my bs had dropped quite low quickly.

Just a furhter thought, do you run with music and if so would a change of music help?


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2012)

Ginger_J said:


> I ran 10 miles yesterday at a fairly slow pace, 11.15 min miles! First 6 miles were fine but by mile 9 I was running out of energy. At Mile 10, I was just exhausted. Thinking back now, I think that I needed to take on something to eat.



I need to top up with a jelly baby or two for each mile after mile 5 or 6 - it's worth testing at that point and seeing where your levels are. If they're in the 4s or 5s then a few grams of something sugary or swigs of energy drink should keep them up without letting them get too high. I tend not to drink to raise levels because if you're hot the temptation would be to drink too much.


----------

